# Anderson Silvas next spectacular finish ?!



## Master_debater (Nov 3, 2010)

Could this be the way AS chooses to finish his next fight ? wouldnt suprise me after his last fight against vitor haha!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6oiADjOdFg


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

that was sick haha, dont think anyone was expecting that second kick coming


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Seen that a week ago. Did you hear that snap of the neck. Bam! Reminds me of the good ol days of playing Tekken. Always hated anybody who used Eddie Gordo. Cheap ass capoeria sob...lolz! To see land in real time is pretty sick though.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Seen that a week ago. Did you hear that snap of the neck. Bam! Reminds me of the good ol days of playing Tekken. Always hated anybody who used Eddie Gordo. Cheap ass capoeria sob...lolz! To see land in real time is pretty sick though.


I was one of those people! Tag-teamed with Hwoarang for twice the cheap :thumb02:.

That kick actually looked really brutal btw. I wonder if that'll ever work again tho...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

6toes said:


> I was one of those people! Tag-teamed with Hwoarang for twice the cheap :thumb02:.
> 
> That kick actually looked really brutal btw. I wonder if that'll ever work again tho...


Hahhahah...I remember playing in the arcade and this little girl who was pressing all the buttons with Eddie won a good number of us. It was soo embarassing that I wanted to throw her out of the arcades or at least yell at her. 

Hwoarang was sick though!!! One of my favorite characters along with Law, Phoenix, Yoshimitsu, and Nina. 

Guess capoeria does work after all...who would have thought?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the first hook kick or spinning hook kick KO. Barboza got pretty close but didn't quite get it.

Something like this...






I could see Anthony Pettis pulling off a Tornado kick like this too...


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

As long as were on the subject..

When will Andy fight again? July?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

what is the point of this thread ? :confused05:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think it's a great thread  

that being said I CAN'T wait to find out :thumb02:



I am going with a crazy flying knee or submission!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yup, definately some knees on the way


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe doesn't belong in the UFC section, cool thread regardless.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Ruckus said:


> Maybe doesn't belong in the UFC section, cool thread regardless.


How does a thread about Anderson Silva and nothing else not belong in the UFC section mate?


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> How does a thread about Anderson Silva and nothing else not belong in the UFC section mate?


This isn't really about Anderson Silva. The fact that most people started talking about Tekken only proves that. Also, while Silva has a strange style, I can't see him pulling anything like that off.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Ytsephill said:


> As long as were on the subject..
> 
> When will Andy fight again? July?


I would of liked a May/June V Okami - but he's benched ATM waiting for GSP. Under 'if both win their next fights...'


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> How does a thread about Anderson Silva and nothing else not belong in the UFC section mate?


Just my perception, but I didn't see any videos with AS. IMO it's a general mma thread. The title is a bit misleading yet entertaining at the same time.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow that's so sick


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

endersshadow said:


> *This isn't really about Anderson Silva. The fact that most people started talking about Tekken only proves that*. Also, while Silva has a strange style, I can't see him pulling anything like that off.





Ruckus said:


> *Just my perception, but I didn't see any videos with AS*. IMO it's a general mma thread. The title is a bit misleading yet entertaining at the same time.



Why y'all crying? :confused03:

TBH I both dread and look-forward the GSP vs Silva fight. I'm so sick of hearing GSP fans run their mouths about Mr. Decision. While it would be great to see Silva kick GSP's head clean off, the months of build-up and NON stop GSP vs Silva threads on here would surely drive me more insane than all of the JBJ threads before he fought Shogun.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

haha yeah that video has been a buzz for some time now and it still impresses the crap out of me

i think many capoeira moves could work in MMA if you mix it up proberly, the movements really confuse your opponent and some attacks come out of nowhere, and i think anderson proved well how unique techniques that you dont expect can work

nowadays capoeira isnt really treated as a martial art, its more of a dance really, but it really was created for a figthing purpose

slaves use to train fighting through capoeira since their masters couldnt know they were actually learning how to fight, so instead they added the dance part, so it seems like a silly dance to the outsider but they were really training ways to make this dance a deadly wepon

im not saying guys should be doing capoeira now, but if they learn some moves and know the right time to pull it off i think it has a great shot at working until fighters get used to it


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

There are so many techniques in martial arts that have yet to cross over to MMA. Some aren't practical but others could work really well.

At one point the spinning back kick was an outlandish move now its in pretty much 80% of fighters arsenals...

TKD still has a lot of kicks that would transition well to MMA, mainly because of the surprise element of them. Jump Inside kicks and jump outside kicks would get a lot of KOs i reckon because some fighters just wont see them coming.


----------



## Fabolouslife (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy Shit


----------

